# Blood Gorgon any good?



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

So the title says it all pretty much, The marine on the csm dex cover is gorgeus enough to make me want to do a blood gorgon army but i dont actually know any of their fluff other than whats written on lexcannium and 40k wiki. So is this book worth buying as a guide to blood gorgon fluff?


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

well it depends on what you expect it will not get the nobel prize for literature, but it has a reasonable fun/ euro ratio


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes, I really wanted to build some of them after reading the book myself. Then I looked at the four Chaos armies I already had and...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=81731

My review sums up my thoughts on _Blood Gorgons_.


LotN


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for the input everyone, while i initially inquired purely to find out whether or not the book told you much about the chapter itself. Lotn's review has piqued my interest.

I'm going to go start reading the book now.


----------

